# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  hoja de oregano para exportacion

## stoneexsiempre

vendo hoja de oreno por toneladas de preferencia para mercad os de europa   cotizaciones a stoneexsiempre@hotmail.comTemas similares: Orégano de exportación Chocolate Negro Gourmet Hoja Verde VENDO HOJA DE PLÁTANO PARA TAMALES Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde Artículo: Exportación de orégano creció 2.5% en volumen pero 16.7% en valor entre enero y abril

----------


## phimonier

Me puede interesar o al menos lo puedo buscar empresas interesadas.Casado con una peruana,busco oportunidades de negocio entre peru y europa(soy frances).Quiero saber las cantidades y un precio fob.usted puede mandarme eso y sus datos a phimonier@laposte.net
muy atentamente
Philippe Monnier
skype:aviateur 09

----------


## jcordero

Hola usted tiene mercado aya como para vender este producto, y esta solicitando alguien quien se le pueda enviar correcto.

----------


## phimonier

Conozco alguien que se dedica a la compra de este tipo de producto.Si lo interesa tambien puedo buscar empresas.Mi objetivo es tener contactos serios y trabajar serio con ellos.
necesito saber precio fob y lugar.
Muy atentamente
philippe

----------


## jcordero

cuanto es el volumen en kilos mensual de este producto que usted puede vender aya, visto que yo le podria enviar desde peru. y poder sacar costos. usted ya a recibido este producto cuanto es el precio puesto aya que usted paga por kilo de producto

----------


## phimonier

yo soy intermediario entonces necesito un precio para proponerlo.Cuanto usted lo vende?despues lo propongo y lo dire si el precio esta bueno.No puedo decir cantidades pero no menos de un contenedor(no se cuante cabe en un contenedor)
Philippe

----------


## It agro innova

Estimado Philippe, 
Ud. puede conseguir comprador en Europa para frutas frescas refrigeradas (mango, uva, palta, limon y otros) puedo darle informacion tecnica, costos y cantidades para que Ud. ofrezca, escribame su respuesta a edbarrcor@gmail.com o a esta pagina, 
att.

----------


## EMNRE

siguen activas estas conversaciones?
Poseo orégano orgánico de alta calidad, actualmente exportamos a Suiza y Alemania.
Si hay algún interesado ponerse en contacto por este medio.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> siguen activas estas conversaciones?
> Poseo orégano orgánico de alta calidad, actualmente exportamos a Suiza y Alemania.
> Si hay algún interesado ponerse en contacto por este medio.

 Hola EMNRE: Independientemente de si está activo este tema, te recomiendo sinceramente que publiques un nuevo tema -propio- en este mismo foro de Productos Agropecuarios, para que anuncies la venta de tu orégano orgánico. Mi recomendación es para que crees un anuncio atractivo, donde nos des toda la información técnica, y nos muestres fotos del campo y del producto final. De esa manera, seguro vas a conseguir algunos interesados. 
Por otra parte, te tendré en cuenta por si algún cliente me solicita orégano orgánico, que dicho sea de paso me interesaría ofrecer en unas tiendas que he visitado en Londres (donde sólo se venden productos orgánicos de todo tipo). Ya les mostraré las fotos a mi regreso, porque hasta harina de maíz morado orgánico encontré allí; y tal vez sea una oportunidad para ofrecerles tu orégano. 
Ahora, como te digo; incluso yo necesito más información aparte del "vendo orégano orgánico de alta calidad". En ese sentio, ¿cómo se yo que es de alta calidad o que es orgánico?. Si me ayudas a confirmar esos detalles con la información y fotos que te digo, probablemente pueda conseguirte interesados. 
Saludos; y suerte con las ventas.

----------


## EMNRE

Hola bcilloniz:
Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. 
Definitivamente me interesa compartir con Uds. la información que tengo y la experiencia como empresa.
En los próximos días abriré el tema como me recomendaste donde publicare las especificaciones técnicas del producto
Te comento que nuestro cliente en Suiza utiliza el orégano junto a otras hierbas para fabricar aceites esenciales, y bueno también vender hierbas aromáticas orgánicas, las tiendas de Londres hacen esto? 
Para la certificación de productos orgánicos existen empresas certificadoras como IMO Perú que es la que se encarga de hacer todo el seguimiento en la cadena de producción para asegurarse que el producto cumpla con todos los requisitos para recibir la clasificación de producto orgánico.
Bueno me despido no sin antes felicitarte por esta gran idea.
Saludos
P.D. Cualquier comentario, duda u opinión sera bienvenida.
GRACIAS

----------


## lelescano

Adicionalmente,te agradecería contactar con amartinez@innova.com.pe,lelescano@innova.com.pe, nos interesa el negocio de oleorresinas
Saludos y gracias

----------

